# Posting new POIs



## Deleted member 13543

Hi Chris,

I spend far too much time browsing Google Streetview looking for wild camping places, and have found quite a few likely looking ones that are not listed. How do I post the information you need for them? Will the link button on Google Maps do it?

Mary


----------



## Canalsman

kernowprickles said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I spend far too much time browsing Google Streetview looking for wild camping places, and have found quite a few likely looking ones that are not listed. How do I post the information you need for them? Will the link button on Google Maps do it?
> 
> Mary


 
Yes that is one way to do it ...

I'd prefer, however, that, having right clicked and selected What's Here?, you copy into a forum message the coordinates that appear in the search box ...

Does that make sense?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Deleted member 13543

Hopefully, it does.........is this OK?  56.12008,-3.701776


----------



## Bigpeetee

If it's the layby on the A977 Clackmannanshire then you've got it right!!

If you put the location and county in the title it helps.


----------



## Deleted member 13543

Bigpeetee said:


> If it's the layby on the A977 Clackmannanshire then you've got it right!!



Yes, it IS!!  I'll try to do better in future!!


----------



## Deleted member 13543

*Hesket, Cumbria, A6*

54.818665,-2.842498.  Handy if an overnight stop needed on way up to Scotland.  The A6 is much more civilised in the daytime than the M6.

(Was that OK for you, Bigpeetee??!)


----------



## Bigpeetee

Think if you put each one in separately it'll help Canalsman
Also clock on "Location" in the post icons at bottom of thread, then everyone will know it's an additional location

Keep up the good work, my wife thinks I'm sad finding all these locations when out driving. She's right (as always), I am mad!!


----------



## Canalsman

kernowprickles said:


> Hopefully, it does.........is this OK?  56.12008,-3.701776


 
Congratulations - the first POI in Clackmannanshire!


----------



## Canalsman

kernowprickles said:


> 54.818665,-2.842498.  Handy if an overnight stop needed on way up to Scotland.  The A6 is much more civilised in the daytime than the M6.
> 
> (Was that OK for you, Bigpeetee??!)


 
It's even got your van parked there! 54.818665,-2.842498 - Google Maps


----------



## northernspirit2001

*Wilding site nr York, North Yorkshire*

Here goes, been a member 5 minutes and wanting to stick a pin in the map!

Read through the thread but dont quite know if ive done anything correctly.

The spot I have found is:

CP Allerthorpe Wood
quiet wilding location off the A1079 near York, North Yorkshire 
+53° 54' 59.87", -0° 51' 22.06"

What I do with that now I dont understand - the link button on Google Maps just bewildered me.....


----------



## maingate

Please forgive me for going slightly off topic but:    

I have Google Earth installed on my computer and use it often. Some of you have said that Google Maps is quicker and easier to use but not on my computer it is not.

I am going into GE first and then clicking on GMaps. My question is, can you download Google Maps as a different programme entirely. If not, how come it is slower than google Earth?


----------



## Canalsman

northernspirit2001 said:


> Here goes, been a member 5 minutes and wanting to stick a pin in the map!
> 
> Read through the thread but dont quite know if ive done anything correctly.
> 
> The spot I have found is:
> 
> CP Allerthorpe Wood
> quiet wilding location off the A1079 near York, North Yorkshire
> +53° 54' 59.87", -0° 51' 22.06"
> 
> What I do with that now I dont understand - the link button on Google Maps just bewildered me.....


 
You've done all that's needed! Thank you 

I've added this spot to the POI database - so it'll be in the next release of the download.

Regards

Chris


----------



## northernspirit2001

*Dangerous location needs removing!! Found a little gem to replace it!*

I have an update on site:

LR Clumber (A614) (Nottinghamshire)

53.28929, -1.03269 - Google Maps

Visited there last night and it is obviously a well known gay hookup location. After 2 hours we couldnt stand it any longer (people walking round MH trying to see inside, like a scene from a horror film). You would not get any sleep here even if these creepy people didn't bother you, people talking and cars coming in and out every 15 minutes. 

I had to explain to my 14 year old son why men were driving here late at night to sit in their cars and look at others or go off together into the woods. Embarassing and awkward especially as I dont understand why they need to do it but he knows now that there are places and people to avoid on your own.

Left location 10.30pm in pitch blackness and found a little gem.......

CR on B6034 Ollerton Road (Nottinghamshire) - large quiet roadside carpark, didnt hear a thing all night. There's a house just over the road so not a good gay location and its a parking area for Welbeck estate walk/cycle ways 
53.238277, -1.083878‎
+53° 14' 17.80", -1° 5' 1.96"


----------



## Canalsman

northernspirit2001 said:


> I have an update on site:
> 
> LR Clumber (A614) (Nottinghamshire)
> 
> 53.28929, -1.03269 - Google Maps
> 
> Visited there last night and it is obviously a well known gay hookup location. After 2 hours we couldnt stand it any longer (people walking round MH trying to see inside, like a scene from a horror film). You would not get any sleep here even if these creepy people didn't bother you, people talking and cars coming in and out every 15 minutes.
> 
> I had to explain to my 14 year old son why men were driving here late at night to sit in their cars and look at others or go off together into the woods. Embarassing and awkward especially as I dont understand why they need to do it but he knows now that there are places and people to avoid on your own.
> 
> Left location 10.30pm in pitch blackness and found a little gem.......
> 
> CR on B6034 Ollerton Road (Nottinghamshire) - large quiet roadside carpark, didnt hear a thing all night. There's a house just over the road so not a good gay location and its a parking area for Welbeck estate walk/cycle ways
> 53.238277, -1.083878‎
> +53° 14' 17.80", -1° 5' 1.96"


 
Thanks for the update - I've removed the first location, and added the new one 

Regards

Chris


----------



## sagart

Llanidloes, Powys

Llyn Clywedog
52/28'00.41N      3/36'14.39W     Flat area below rocks used for climbing practice by schools

52/28'09.82N      3/36'18.52W     Parking area with toilets in the viewing area for the dam

Tried Llyn Clywedog 2 for one night. Toilets closed and a steep hill either side, not good exiting with a cold engine!


----------



## Canalsman

sagart said:


> Llanidloes, Powys
> 
> Llyn Clywedog
> 52/28'00.41N      3/36'14.39W     Flat area below rocks used for climbing practice by schools
> 
> 52/28'09.82N      3/36'18.52W     Parking area with toilets in the viewing area for the dam
> 
> Tried Llyn Clywedog 2 for one night. Toilets closed and a steep hill either side, not good exiting with a cold engine!


 
Thanks for these - I've added them to the POI database 

Sorry to 'nag', but could you please post future entries in this forum as a new thread with a suitable title?

Then I can move them to the appropriate country/county ...

Thanks

Chris


----------



## sagart

Canalsman said:


> Thanks for these - I've added them to the POI database
> 
> Sorry to 'nag', but could you please post future entries in this forum as a new thread with a suitable title?
> 
> Then I can move them to the appropriate country/county ...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


 
Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa!


----------



## Canalsman

Showing off your linguistic skills, eh


----------



## sagart

Canalsman said:


> Showing off your linguistic skills, eh


 
Nah! Misspent days as an altar boy in the time of the Latin Mass!


----------



## Viktor

*Allerthorpe*




See post by NorthernSpirit2001 Wilding site nr York, North Yorkshire


----------



## northernspirit2001

Mark McGimpsey said:


> View attachment 2920
> 
> See post by NorthernSpirit2001 Wilding site nr York, North Yorkshire


 
Have I suggested an unsuitable location? The photo is available to anyone on streetview so am assuming so?


----------



## Canalsman

Not as far as I can see - I added it to the POI database some time ago ...


----------



## Viktor

No mate not that I'm aware of - I just posted the photo out of interest.


----------



## northernspirit2001

*Allerthorpe wood*

Did you stay there? I've yet to try this one overnight


----------



## MichaelU

*To streetview or not to streetview...*



kernowprickles said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I spend far too much time browsing Google Streetview looking for wild camping places, and have found quite a few likely looking ones that are not listed. How do I post the information you need for them? Will the link button on Google Maps do it?
> 
> Mary



Whilst useful as an option, I would prefer a little local knowledge about my overnight stops. Streetview is great but it doesn't show how unpopular overnight parking might be to locals.

As long as the posting is clearly logged as a streetview offer and not a tried and tested overnight halt I have no issue though as I do use streetview quite a lot and it is an amazing tool for us although it can be misleading. Having said that, I'm sure all streetview post will be tried and tested pretty quickly.

Love it 

Mike.


----------



## robjk

*Kidwelly*

Stayed in this car park with no problems and there are no parking restriction signs



Kidwelly - Google Maps

Rob


----------



## Firefox

maingate said:


> Please forgive me for going slightly off topic but:
> 
> I have Google Earth installed on my computer and use it often. Some of you have said that Google Maps is quicker and easier to use but not on my computer it is not.
> 
> I am going into GE first and then clicking on GMaps. My question is, can you download Google Maps as a different programme entirely. If not, how come it is slower than google Earth?



Google maps is all online, you don't need to (and can't) download anything. It depends on your connection speed but they can both be slow at times, I agree. They use some of the same data I think.

I prefer Google Maps because you don't need to install anything which can be important at work or an internet cafe. For a home machine that's probably not a consideration. Google maps can be used with the KML POI file like Google Earth but you need to host the file on the net (Eg Free mp3 hosting, upload mp3 | upload file direct link - Kiwi6.com Mp3 Upload) and paste the *direct* link to your KML file in the search bar of the maps screen. (I know I have said this before, but a couple of people have asked me how to do it, so I'm just saying again for those who don't know how).


----------



## Canalsman

robkinnear said:


> Stayed in this car park with no problems and there are no parking restriction signs
> 
> 
> 
> Kidwelly - Google Maps
> 
> Rob



Thanks Rob 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Viktor

*The Hunters Lodge Crewe*

I stayed overnight in 'The Hunters Lodge' car park with permission of the manager Evonne.  It's primarily a function hotel for weddings at the
weekends and has a huge car park. The food is good but a little on the expensive side although the surroundings are pleasant and the hotel
is set back a good 100 yards from the road, so it's quiet in the huge car park on site.

53.1007, -2.4175 - Google Maps


----------



## mustardseed

northernspirit2001 said:


> I have an update on site:
> 
> LR Clumber (A614) (Nottinghamshire)
> 
> 53.28929, -1.03269 - Google Maps
> 
> Visited there last night and it is obviously a well known gay hookup location. After 2 hours we couldnt stand it any longer (people walking round MH trying to see inside, like a scene from a horror film). You would not get any sleep here even if these creepy people didn't bother you, people talking and cars coming in and out every 15 minutes.
> 
> I had to explain to my 14 year old son why men were driving here late at night to sit in their cars and look at others or go off together into the woods. Embarassing and awkward especially as I dont understand why they need to do it but he knows now that there are places and people to avoid on your own.
> 
> Left location 10.30pm in pitch blackness and found a little gem.......
> 
> CR on B6034 Ollerton Road (Nottinghamshire) - large quiet roadside carpark, didnt hear a thing all night. There's a house just over the road so not a good gay location and its a parking area for Welbeck estate walk/cycle ways
> 53.238277, -1.083878‎
> +53° 14' 17.80", -1° 5' 1.96"


Hope you can reassure me I'm much mistaken in wondering (especially after reading the last sentence) whether there is a touch of homophobia here........


----------



## Firefox

I've been in car parks used as park up for dogging before & probably gay/lez too, there's no difference between any of them it's all simply sex of various shades. I've just closed the blackout curtains and have never been bothered. It's just the same as sleeping in motorway services - cars coming and going - if you can put up with that it's fine.

The activity all goes on in the woods or in their cars. If they ever did knock, which I doubt would happen, just ignore it. Like I said if you can put up with the noise of cars coming and going it's cool, if not, find another location


----------

